# Five Pawns - Black Flag Fallen



## skola (19/11/15)

Hey fellow vapers,

Has anyone tried Five Pawns - Black Flag Fallen? What's your thoughts on this juice? 

Here's the product description:
Black Flag Fallen MMXV:

Decaf double espresso infused with black truffle cream.

This decadent, bold, yet multi-layered liquid is almost more reminiscent of an espresso based dessert than your traditional tiny cup of Italian coffee. The finest quality espresso beans allow for a multitude of subtle flavor notes.

This blend is produced in limited quantity and left to mature in our polished stainless steel barrels so there is zero light infiltration or ingredient degradation. The liquid is left untouched so that individual flavor components can fully develop and harmonize for an even smoother and more consistent result. When the liquid is extracted from the barrel it’s bottled with a single decaffeinated coffee bean.


----------



## acorn (19/11/15)

skola said:


> Hey fellow vapers,
> 
> Has anyone tried Five Pawns - Black Flag Fallen? What's your thoughts on this juice?
> 
> ...


 

@Andre had some in this thread , http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-did-you-vape-today.t1077/page-143

Product description sounds mighty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (19/11/15)

Thanks @acorn, I'm sure @Andre will provide some constructive feedback.. 
Yes it's quite an interesting description. Watched a few reviews and there's been some mixed reactions. 
Espresso and Truffle is certainly not everyone's type of vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/15)

You have to be in the mood for this one @skola. Really an extra bold vape, and, as you say, espresso and truffle are not for everyone. The espresso dominates in the best of ways (strong, like espresso should be) with the truffle on the back burner and then some sweet. If you have not tasted truffle, it is a strange taste, which you have to get used to. I can see why some do not like this juice. When I am in the mood just love this juice. Great with good food and drink. 

Know that it is extremely cloying - I have to really give my Reo Mini the vodka treatment and a UV bath to get rid of the flavour. What I now do is follow it up with Creme de la Creme. The coffee in the latter is much more muted and the residual Black Flag espresso flavour really perks it up. Considering doing a mix of the two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid (19/11/15)

It is something that has to be tasted I think. I found it to be, to this day, the best, most complex flavour I've ever had. It was worth the price tag. I didn't have it everyday and used it only in an RDA. Wow. My favourite thing about this juice is how well they pulled off the savoury part.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## skola (19/11/15)

Andre said:


> You have to be in the mood for this one @skola. Really an extra bold vape, and, as you say, espresso and truffle are not for everyone. The espresso dominates in the best of ways (strong, like espresso should be) with the truffle on the back burner and then some sweet. If you have not tasted truffle, it is a strange taste, which you have to get used to. I can see why some do not like this juice. When I am in the mood just love this juice. Great with good food and drink.
> 
> Know that it is extremely cloying - I have to really give my Reo Mini the vodka treatment and a UV bath to get rid of the flavour. What I now do is follow it up with Creme de la Creme. The coffee in the latter is much more muted and the residual Black Flag espresso flavour really perks it up. Considering doing a mix of the two.


Thanks @Andre, as always, you really do describe your experiences very effectively. 
I'm on the fence with this once mainly because of the Truffle. It does indeed take some getting used to with the slight bitterness. 
I'm sure upping the watts will just bring it out even more. What atty and build do you have on the Reo Mini? 
That does sound like it would make a great mix. Creme de la Creme could actually do with with an added shot of espresso.


----------



## skola (19/11/15)

jl10101 said:


> It is something that has to be tasted I think. I found it to be, to this day, the best, most complex flavour I've ever had. It was worth the price tag. I didn't have it everyday and used it only in an RDA. Wow. My favourite thing about this juice is how well they pulled off the savoury part.


What's your build like on the RDA? Do you get any bitterness?


----------



## rogue zombie (19/11/15)

Ya I think this is an exceptional juice too, but also far from ADV. BOLD is definitely the word. I do happen to love a strong espresso, so it is something I would enjoy.

But I'm not surprised reviews are mixed on it. I can see many think its too "strong" tasting, or in your face.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/15)

skola said:


> Thanks @Andre, as always, you really do describe your experiences very effectively.
> I'm on the fence with this once mainly because of the Truffle. It does indeed take some getting used to with the slight bitterness.
> I'm sure upping the watts will just bring it out even more. What atty and build do you have on the Reo Mini?
> That does sound like it would make a great mix. Creme de la Creme could actually do with with an added shot of espresso.


Have the Origen Little 16 BF on the Reo Mini with a single contact coil - 26 g Kanthal, 8 wraps, 2.5 mm ID at 0.95 ohms, wicked with ceramic. 
In my experience, the higher the power the more sweet will come through.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola (19/11/15)

A bold, full flavored espresso vape would be quite nice after a good meal.. 
Thanks again @Andre, as long as it's a smooth well rounded juice with minimal bitterness and a decent throat hit I think I'll enjoy it..


----------



## Andre (19/11/15)

skola said:


> A bold, full flavored espresso vape would be quite nice after a good meal..
> Thanks again @Andre, as long as it's a smooth well rounded juice with minimal bitterness and a decent throat hit I think I'll enjoy it..


That it is imo. Not that I can find any local vendor that has stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (19/11/15)

Andre said:


> That it is imo. Not that I can find any local vendor that has stock?


You can find some here, at the Vapery..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/15)

skola said:


> You can find some here, at the Vapery..


Many thanks. Pity no 12 mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Hi @skola

If you want, i can bring a little bit of Black Flag Fallen to the vape meet on 28 Nov and you bring a set up dripper and we can both test it out.

Let me know

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @skola
> 
> If you want, i can bring a little bit of Black Flag Fallen to the vape meet on 28 Nov and you bring a set up dripper and we can both test it out.
> 
> Let me know


Hey @Silver,

Thank you so much for the kind offer, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately I won't make it to the meet, I'm going for a white water rafting experience for my Birthday  
Thanks again though!!!


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

skola said:


> Hey @Silver,
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind offer, I really appreciate it. Unfortunately I won't make it to the meet, I'm going for a white water rafting experience for my Birthday
> Thanks again though!!!



Oh wow, enjoy that!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (23/11/15)

Silver said:


> Oh wow, enjoy that!!


Thanks!! It's up in Parys so hoping to do some site seeing as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dirk (26/11/15)

Andre said:


> Many thanks. Pity no 12 mg.


Hi Andre 

I've got 1x 90% full bottle of 12mg in my personal stash, if you might be interested


----------



## Andre (26/11/15)

Dirk said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> I've got 1x 90% full bottle of 12mg in my personal stash, if you might be interested


Ah, thanks @Dirk. I might be - shall PM you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (27/11/15)

only had a few drag of it, because it was not 0mg, but the flavour was definitely good for me. complex, flavourful, and aftertaste. but according to my friend, he smells the vapor I blow, and it smell bad. so I guess it taste better, but for people on the receiving end, not so lekker.


----------

